# Overeating after fasting



## Rufus (Aug 14, 2011)

Any recommendations on preventing oneself from overeating after fasting?

Also I will define overeating as eating until you feel full, and maybe that isn't a problem at all.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, if you define overeating as eating until you feel full, I'd have no problem with that. Fasting is the voluntary abstinence from earthly (not wordly!) pleasures for spiritual purposes. You sacrifice earthly things for spiritual things. Fasting is mainly to help us prioritize things, to set our mind on things that ultimately matter: earthly things should always be subordinate to spiritual things.

The guy who, after fasting, runs to McDonalds and fills his belly up, may well have wasted his fasting by not understanding the purpose of fasting. Not necessarily, but I think there is a high probability. If you're going to McDonalds after fasting with the aim to glorify God, then do it!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 15, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Any recommendations on preventing oneself from overeating after fasting?



Most important thing is not to eat so much. 

Seriously, you prevent overeating by moderating what you eat. Coming off a fast, try eating something small and chewing it very slowly. You might find that you appreciate what you are eating much more.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 15, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> The guy who, after fasting, runs to McDonalds and fills his belly up, may well have wasted his fasting by not understanding the purpose of fasting. Not necessarily, but I think there is a high probability. If you're going to McDonalds after fasting with the aim to glorify God, then do it!



You totally got that from Paul Washer didn't you?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who, after fasting, runs to McDonalds and fills his belly up, may well have wasted his fasting by not understanding the purpose of fasting. Not necessarily, but I think there is a high probability. If you're going to McDonalds after fasting with the aim to glorify God, then do it!
> ...



Actually no. When I wrote that, Paul Washer wasn't anywhere in my mind. But I've heard him use that example.


----------



## FCC (Aug 16, 2011)

Fasting is a spiritual exercise and as you come off the fast keep that in mind. I find that after fasting a slow and deliberate return to eating keeps my mind and heart focused on what I was just attempting to do in the fast. It is easy to seperate the fast period from the rest of your life, but in reality the fast is an intricate part of your life. Focus on the spiritual issues that you were fasting about even as you end the fast by eating.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 16, 2011)

FCC said:


> Fasting is a spiritual exercise and as you come off the fast keep that in mind. I find that after fasting a slow and deliberate return to eating keeps my mind and heart focused on what I was just attempting to do in the fast. It is easy to seperate the fast period from the rest of your life, but in reality the fast is an intricate part of your life. Focus on the spiritual issues that you were fasting about even as you end the fast by eating.



I totally agree. Fasting is a means to get yourself back on the right path, when earthly pleasures have become your idols, controlling you. Erasing the existence of these idols temporarily allows you to get back on the right path. That is what fasting basically is. Now that you're back on the right path, and you're able to use earthly pleasures for God's glory again, fasting becomes unnecessary.


----------

